
Why Aren’t U.S. Cars Popular in Japan? - zwieback
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2017/11/us-cars-japan/544991/?single_page=true
======
downrightmike
Wild guess: Their infrastructure runs on time and they don't have to wait
hours to catch a bus.

